# Special Treat For Those Attending CAG Dillon Lake Carp-In



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey gang. Buckeye Bob agreed to do a "paylaking" seminar Saturday afternoon at our outing in August at Dillon Lake. He will cover topics of the following:

Baits
Packbaits
Flavorings
Additives
Techniques
Q & A Session

Also, Bob has offered to give each attending member a quart ziplock bag of each of the 3 or 4 sizes of Aquamax Trout Pellets that he has. 1 is sinking and 2 are floating if I remember right, can't remember if there were 3 or 4 total. All he asks is that you bring zip lock bags for each of them, and he will fill those bags up for free! 1 bag per size per member. If there is any left over afterwards, he is willing to sell some by the pound for what he has invested in it per pound. 

Hopefully you can make the event, as these events on Saturday are likely to be of some interest to attending members. And as usual......most importantly, HAVE FUN!  

For more info......visit http://www.cagohio.net


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

alright!!!..this did it!!..i may have to come over and learn something new now..  i also wants to pick his brain on st. lawrance anyways..i'll break out my pre-euro gear for this outing.. 
PS..who could pass on a day on the bank with some great friends anyways..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Now THAT'S the spirit!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

As it looks now, this is one carp outing I should be able to make. I might even break out a rod........  ............... DA KING !!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

WHWHWHWHWHWHWHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT? Da' King fishing?  Be good to see you again King.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

YES !!! I do believe I'll break out the rods  I have some grape flavored chick peas that workd just wonderful at the Lorelei. Ask Bob, he saw them in action  Hey, I used plain bread and vanilla(aka MISO) and it stayed on the hook for freakin HOURS!!! I caught a nice (to steal an OGF members words) backstroker  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Carpless (Apr 12, 2004)

Trout chow. That stuff stinks to high heaven until you get used to it. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking forward to it guys and gals....I'll be fishing NC Paylaker style that weekend....baitcasters, NC rodstands....complete with their homemade Radio Shack component bite alarms.

The baits I'll be covering are Rice, Millet, Grit, Chow and Oat. We'll make some...and I'll have some pre-made...will also provide a couple pages of recipes.

Chow smell is in the "nose of the beholder" Carpless  I think it smells CARPY....  The ones I'll have there are all Purina Aquamax Products...Fry Starter Powder (fishmeal, fishoil, bloodmeal), Size 300 (sinking, smaller than a BB) 400 (floating/bit bigger) and 600 (floating/bit bigger)...all these can be made to sink/float etc if prepared right...the 600 is also a GREAT topwater catcher. Remember...it's BYOB...Bring Your Own Baggies


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Meant to add....as Shawn mentioned...if there's any left after everyone gets their freebie....I'll sell the remainder on hand, first come first serve.... 60 cents a pound on all except the fry powder which will go for 80 cents per pound. 

PS...I'm not going into the bait selling business  This is being done due to many folks asking and being curious about chow...buying a 50 lb bag is a bit much for curiosity  then ya got to store it.  

See y'all on the bank.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> homemade Radio Shack component bite alarms


I'd like to see plans for those


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

BTW looks like I can make this one... It will be up to the $$$ part now LOL


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

atrkyhntr said:


> I'd like to see plans for those


I'll see if I can get a list of the components used....and we can open up one of them bankside for you to see. See ya there.


----------

